# Used Book Sale: Looking for Tips and Ideas



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have quite a few gently used home school books for sale (85% high school level).

There is a local home school group that is doing their annual sale. I have an 8 foot table to work with.....

I have gone online to see what the books cost new. Example, for the book and test packet and answer key, it's 85.00, brand new.
Mine are in like new condition, no writing or highlighting in the books or test packet (made photo copies) or key.

I was thinking about selling them for 25.00 for the books, tests, and key.

Is there anything I can do to make this a successful sale??? Any tips??
Thanks!!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe make a printout of what they cost new and stick inside the front cover? That would get my attention. That is a good price.
I am setting up a sale shortly myself with a new homeschool group that I am starting. Curious to see other's ideas as well.
Good luck!


----------

